# 4 inch lift kits... axle issues???



## MUDDIE49

I'm thinking about adding a 4 inch lift kit to my sportsman 500 HO...and adding some Mudlites also...my question is this. will i have to replace my axles? if i do...i know when lift kits add alot more stress is put on the axles and i don't want to have anymore axles issues and i don't want to replace them.....or should i just put a 2 inch lift on it...I'm also going to 26 inch tires, 1 inch up from stock....it should'nt be a problem there...MUDDIE49


----------



## walker

most 4" lifts you can buy with axles .. most use gorilla and some use turner.... you shouldn't have any problems with gorrila axles and mud lite combo....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

If you get a true 4" lift, you're definitely gonna have to have after-market axles. I prefer the Gorilla axles.


----------



## DjScrimm

4" lift on 26's!?!?!?


----------



## codyh

put some 29 fives on that grip lol


----------



## TX4PLAY

If you are not wanting to replace axles and all you plan on running are 26" tires a 2" lift is all you need.


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> If you are not wanting to replace axles and all you plan on running are 26" tires a 2" lift is all you need.


agreed


----------



## MUDDIE49

Ok...i'll go with the 2 inch lift...i really don't want to go that high and then have to replace axles....i think a 2 inch lift and some mudlites 26"s will work for me...MUDDIE


----------



## walker

don't think you need to worry about brakin axles


----------



## MUDDIE49

*POPO 2009 lifted...Sportsman 500HO*

Well i lifted the Sportsman tonight and it looks surprisly different....it took me about 2 hours and it was fun to do...i took it for a spin and you can feel the difference even with only a 2 inch lift....i'll have pictures up soon and you can see the before and after...MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats! Can't wait to see :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

:showpics:


wow, that's the first time that ive used that one


----------



## TX4PLAY

Cool, lets see them pics Muddie....which 2" lift did you go with?


----------



## MUDDIE49

Well here they are....the pics do do the lift justice, but if you seen it before you'd see it....before picture is first...i went with the Ez install kit, i was only going to do the front but after thinking about it, i did the rear also....all i need now is some 26 or 27 inch tires with some ITP SS wheels ,its going to get a plow on it soon...but maybe the tires first...?:rockn:









Before the lift....









after 2 inch lift was added...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Nice bike muddie lets get u some tires


----------



## bobcat

If you are really worried about the angle of the axles don't put a lift on at all you can fit up to 28's depending on the width of the tire w/o a lift. I was runnin 28x11's all the way around on mine w/ no lift.


----------



## Polaris425

bobcat said:


> If you are really worried about the angle of the axles don't put a lift on at all you can fit up to 28's depending on the width of the tire w/o a lift. I was runnin 28x11's all the way around on mine w/ no lift.


he's already bought stuff... lol.. see his other posts...


----------



## MUDDIE49

*No problems with the 2 inch lift...*

Thanks for your concerns brothers....i did put a 2 inch lift in and 26 inch Zillas on 14 inch ITP wheels, no problems so far....so everythings working out....i was just alittle concerned in the beginning with the 4 inch lift...MUDDIE49


----------



## Bootlegger

Looking Good.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking ride for sure!


----------

